# My '13 Cruze LS



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Some picture a buddy and I took some pictures on his iPhone.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

not bad 88cam looks nice. How much did your rims cost?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks sweet. Let me know how the Holden Cruze Lunati grill installation goes - looking to do something similar!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks! Wheels and tires were about 1,100. A buddy and I at work mounted and balanced them. So that would of been another 100 or so.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> Looks sweet. Let me know how the Holden Cruze Lunati grill installation goes - looking to do something similar!


Thanks man! Will do, it'll be awhile before I do it being I'll have to cut up the front bumper for it.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

88cam said:


> Thanks man! Will do, it'll be awhile before I do it being I'll have to cut up the front bumper for it.


Looking forward to it. Pics and a little write up would be awesome! I'm sure it'll be stickied if you do that.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Completely forgot that I posted this lol.

Ended up taking off the Cruze emblem on the trunk and bought some arctic digi-camo and redid my bowties.
(Don't worry about the rear bowtie, I realized how crappy it was and just put it back to black.)





Finally got my windows tinted.
35 on the sides, five on the rear window, and a five percent glare strip on the windshield.







And I ordered a set of Eibach Pro-kit springs Friday morning but was e-mailed a couple hours later telling me they were back-ordered for six to eight weeks so a no-go there. Going to most likely order a Z-Spec grill or get the rear chrome piece painted and get a set of yellow films. 

Already planned on ordering some plasti-dip to white-out, or anthracite grey dip my wheels.


----------



## Fenton (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations for getting the new cruze, you choose very nice color... and the little modifications are just make it more unique. Thanks for sharing the photos, I like your car but I think you forget to share the interior photos. Please share them too.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Since my Eibachs were back ordered for two months, I went ahead and cancelled and ordered a set of H&R springs 1.2 drop all around. And also bought a plasti-dip anthracite gray wheel kit with an extra can of red. Going to do two spokes red and the rest of the wheel the anthracite.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

My springs showed up today!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my springs on a few days after I got them.





Couple weeks ago I also did the lower part of my rear bumper.



Also my overlays started peeling so I took them off. Ordered a can of the Anthracite Gray Plasti-dip from D.Y.C. and redid them today. And also did a set of Grand Sport stripes on the drivers fender for the he*||* of it.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

The ls has come far with this one.Nice cruze man,I love how gm decided to put all black trim on the 2013


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

its really coming along man! the lunati grill will look pretty cool too.i like the front digicamo bow tie as well


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, everyone that has seen it has usually given me good comments.

Also I went ahead and swapped out my 235/40s for my Michelin Pilot 225/45s. Took away a little more fender gap away and put a little bit of a stretched look on the car.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Ordered a set of Mercedes style LED fog lights on Monday which got here yesterday. Getting the light switch Monday when it shows up. Me and my dad are gonna throw them in on Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

I literally just had the itch to buy something else for the Cruze. Soooo just bought a rear window spoiler. Should be here next next Tuesday or so.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Spoiler looks nice. Does it reach all the way across? Most I've seen don't. Link would be appreciated.

You won't be disappointed with the led fogs. A buddy had the same ones and they're brighter than mine. I have the long ones.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

This LS is coming along rather nicely if I do say so. Be sure to post a couple pics in the Official Aftermarket Wheel thread under the wheel/tire/suspension sub-forum. Right now my rims are the only ones in there haha =/.


----------



## CruzeForDays (Aug 12, 2013)

Really like that rear window spoiler. Saw that the other day I'm thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

very nice! keep it goin!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

So my dad and I got my fog-lights installed today, and plasti-dipped the chrome on them. Tried wiring up into the fog-light fuse port, and it didn't work. So we just wired it into the marker light wiring, so they're on when the markers are on and I don't have to turn them on every time I get start the car.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

When you added lowering springs did you have to do a wheel alignment? Looking at doing the same drop on mine. Just curious thanks. Btw car is looking great. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope didn't have to touch the alignment machine at all. If I remember correctly the only thing you can change is the toe anyways. But thanks for the comment 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Cool.thanks for the response. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Had to cancel my order for the rear window spoiler, was taking to long.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like what you have done so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

great looking car man, i also love what you've done with it. look forward to seeing more .


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I took my 18s off Sunday at work, and threw my steelies back on. Doesn't look too bad I think


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Glad I live in S. Florida

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally got rid of my ugly ass amber turn signals. Now just gotta wait for my clear markers from Klearz
.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my Klearz marker lights tonight! They look kickass!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Next up is going to be a Z-Spec grille and if my ASA wheels sell I'm probably going to get a set of Lexani R-5s.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Just bought some white LED lights for my front signals and marker lights so they match my fog-lights more.

I hate amber lights with a passion, hence clear markers signal bulbs and cherry red tails.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep up the good work! Don't forget to add tons of pictures!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my front LEDs in!







Also bought a trunk spoiler for Sandy, set it on the trunk and it looks effin' sweet. Now I just have to wait for it to be warm enough to paint and put it on.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

88cam said:


> So my dad and I got my fog-lights installed today, and plasti-dipped the chrome on them. Tried wiring up into the fog-light fuse port, and it didn't work. So we just wired it into the marker light wiring, so they're on when the markers are on and I don't have to turn them on every time I get start the car.


So all you did was wire them to the side markers? No switch or relay? I am looking at adding these to mine as well. It sounds too easy!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup! Very easy, just make sure you tap into the right wire, or else they wont work.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Ordering the BNR header/downpipe combo and either the Borla Cat-back or a Z-spec grille with-in a couple weeks since I'm gonna have extra cash from my Camaro 

WHAMO BLAMO


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my BNR 4-2-1 Header and Down-pipe ordered!!! As well as my Z-Spec grille finally


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice and simple ... Good work .


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Nice and simple ... Good work .


Thanks bud.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice, loving the rims and wheels.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

xxarmando said:


> Very nice, loving the rims and wheels.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks man. I'm actually trying to sell them. Have my eye on a set of new wheels. Gotta get these sold since I have to get the new ones from the UK 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my Borla exhaust and Injen today. Exhaust will be going on Monday and I got my Intake on tonight at work. BNR 4-2-1 header will be here on Tuesday. For some reason my Z-Spec grille is still MIA even though I was told it would be here on Tuesday.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

How do you like the intake man wanna put one on my ls also 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

VERY NICE!! Thanks for posting the link for Grafxwerks. Just picked up a couple overlays. What did you use for those strips on the driver fender? I might need to steal or at least work off that idea


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

The intake around great.

I just used plasti-dip for the stripes on the fender. Same with my bowties and rear bumper.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Finished up installing the rest of my Injen last night!

Also got my spoiler painted, just need to clear it and wet sand before I can get it put on.

And my header showed up last night!!! Looks dam good! Going to order my Trifecta Friday! ))

My fruckin' grille is still MIA....


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

88cam said:


> Finished up installing the rest of my Injen last night!
> 
> Also got my spoiler painted, just need to clear it and wet sand before I can get it put on.
> 
> ...


Good job man!!! Once everything is installed post a video of how bad ass it sounds. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Good job man!!! Once everything is installed post a video of how bad ass it sounds. Keep up the good work!!!


Will do!  You have any idea on what kind of power you're making? Since we have about the same stuff done to the engine.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

*BNR Header + Downpipe.*







*Cold air*


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Finished up getting my spoiler painted and got it put on. Looks pretty [email protected] good


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Welp my 18s just got sold. Time to go wheel shopping!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

88cam said:


> Will do!  You have any idea on what kind of power you're making? Since we have about the same stuff done to the engine.


No idea how much I am making but I know it's an extra 30 hp. I will dyno it one of these days and I will let you know.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Ordered a new set of wheels today.

*KONIG Zero-In 18x8 +40

*


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Wheels will be here on Tuesday!!

Might be able to put my Header on Sunday.

And my **** Z-Spec grille finally showed up today!!!!! <--------


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Got me wheels on Tuesday
























Mounted on my tires Wednesday









And grill was put in Monday

















And got my VG Shark-fin on, on Thursday









**** she looks good for sitting in steelies right now









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

A couple of updates.

Wheels are on!







Plasti-dipped front cross bar and lower grill









And was going to do all my silver pieces inside the car, but, I had less dip than I thought I did. So I only got the bottom piece done. Probably will order two cans of Anthracite Gray so I can do the last two pieces inside and get my stripes redone as well.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

88cam said:


> A couple of updates.
> 
> Wheels are on!
> 
> ...


Looks Sick man!!! I might do the middle piece of my grill black as well. Did you install the header and downpipe yet?


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Looks Sick man!!! I might do the middle piece of my grill black as well. Did you install the header and downpipe yet?


Thanks bud.

Nah not yet, hopefully sometime this spring. Gotta save up for the tune as will

Cruzen for a bruisin'


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the same color. I wanted silver ice with a sunroof, but could only find the Champagne silver. Never considered it before, but now I am really liking it a lot. It is amazing how it changes colors in different light. I also was wondering how the black bow ties would look with this color. Thanks for the pics. I will definitely do that now. I also like how the shark fin looks. And I really like the darker grey on the center console. Your car looks great. Gives me some good ideas for mine.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good! What size tires are you running on the new wheels? Keep the update coming. I am getting lots of good ideas! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sweet ride!! Love all the mods you added. Keep Cruzen.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Bought my tune last weeks and get it uploaded, just gotta data-log and fine tune it. Didn't realize it'd make that big of a difference.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Man sandy is looking great I wish I could put some money in to my cruze and Have her looking Hella sexy like yours but I gotta pay for my wedding


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

oh i love your cruze, so sexy!


----------



## Macd (Jun 7, 2014)

Okay where did you get the mirror covers? Or did you pop yours off and paint the factory ls one?


----------

